# Audiobooks: Yay or nay?



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I have never listened to an audiobook before, but I'm just wondering if many of you KBers do. If so, what do you listen to it on? When do you listen to it? Why do you listen to it? I'm just curious to test it out, but I wanted to hear the opinions of others to see their reasoning behind audiobooks.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I love audiobooks! I listen to them on long rides and on my daily walks. They are great for any time you can't hold a book. They are on the expensive side.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i use audiobooks to fall asleep at night.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Audiobooks don't fit in with the time chunks I have available... the only time I could listen to them would be in the car, and I don't do long enough trips to warrant it. It would take months for me to finish a book that way.

And they are more expensive than printed or ebooks.

Mike


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

My wife devours audiobooks.  She has them on her mp3 player and listens all day while doing other things -- gardening, taking care of animals, stuff like that -- anything that doesn't require complete focus.  She loves them and has tried to get me into them.  I don't mind on a car ride listening with her, but I'm not a convert yet.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Love them! I joined Audible, so that the costs were set and lower (if I go over the limit). I can also save up credits if there aren't books out that I want.

What kinds of books do you like? I might be able to suggest some.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Love them! I joined Audible, so that the costs were set and lower (if I go over the limit). I can also save up credits if there aren't books out that I want.
> 
> What kinds of books do you like? I might be able to suggest some.


I just went to Audible to check it out. I've heard lots of people using it, but never really looked into it. I listened to the sample on the main page, and I just had the hardest time concentrating on what he was saying. Maybe it's because it started in the middle of a book, the voice had an accent (I love accents!), or it wasn't the way I would have narrated the book in my mind. I don't know, but I don't feel like it was a fair way to evaluate audiobooks, so I'm going to see if I can check one out from the library.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Audiobooks don't fit in with the time chunks I have available... the only time I could listen to them would be in the car, and I don't do long enough trips to warrant it. It would take months for me to finish a book that way.


I don't drive very much anymore, so I agree with you on that. I figured I could listen when I'm walking to class or waiting for class to start.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Annie said:


> I just went to Audible to check it out. I've heard lots of people using it, but never really looked into it. I listened to the sample on the main page, and I just had the hardest time concentrating on what he was saying. Maybe it's because it started in the middle of a book, the voice had an accent (I love accents!), or it wasn't the way I would have narrated the book in my mind. I don't know, but I don't feel like it was a fair way to evaluate audiobooks, so I'm going to see if I can check one out from the library.


Library is a good bet to give it a try. I like them for the commute, when I'm cleaning the house, etc.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I love audiobooks.  I listen to them on my iphone while getting ready in the mornings, driving to work, housecleaning.

Two of my favorite series are In Death by JD Robb, and Night Huntress by Jeaniene Frost.


----------



## MadCityWriter (Dec 8, 2011)

For some weird reason I don't like listening to fiction audio books.  I guess I prefer to hear the narrator and the characters in my head.  However, I do enjoy non-fiction audio books, especially when I'm on a long commute. Just about any non-fiction will do, but I especially enjoyed Galileo's Daughter by Dava Sobel.


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

It's tricky.

Even the best-written or your favorite book can get mangled by bad production. (It's the impetus for Neil Gaiman's Neil Gaiman Presents http://journal.neilgaiman.com/2011/10/neil-gaiman-presents-is-open-for.html)

I'm a big fan of podcasts but not so much when it comes to fiction. But I do listen to some readings, and I find podcast listening best when you're doing some monotonous task. I can't be listening to a podcast by itself (my eyes and hands start looking for something to do).


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Annie said:


> I just went to Audible to check it out. I've heard lots of people using it, but never really looked into it. I listened to the sample on the main page, and I just had the hardest time concentrating on what he was saying. Maybe it's because it started in the middle of a book, the voice had an accent (I love accents!), or it wasn't the way I would have narrated the book in my mind. I don't know, but I don't feel like it was a fair way to evaluate audiobooks, so I'm going to see if I can check one out from the library.


Your library might also be an Overdrive library so you could check out audiobooks and ebooks


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Your library might also be an Overdrive library so you could check out audiobooks and ebooks


Yup, that's what I was planning.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess I'm in the minority.  I have never liked audible books - mostly because I find myself easily distracted and I stop listening.  Also - I enjoy the process of reading so much - I don't enjoy an audible books as much.  Just sayin.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I did not think I would enjoy an audio book either, but I have loved them.  I listen on my daily commute, while doing dishes, house cleaning.  I have been a member of Audible for two years.  I joined when Amazon had a deal where you got $100.00 off a device with an Audible membership.  I got an iPod Nano that I used for about a year.  Now I use my iPhone, which is very convenient.  
I second or third the motion to check some out at the library first.  That's what I did.  I personally have found I like the British narrators best.  Not sure why.  
Good luck.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've tried several including one read by Alan Rickman whose voice I adore. No dice. They all put me to sleep.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I keep meaning to get some audiobooks for my car, but never seem to get around to it. So thanks for the enthusiasm, and for giving my elbow a jog.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

I read whenever I can, so driving on a long car trip feels like wasted time. Audio books sounded perfect for this, so I bought one before a 4-hour trip.  Unfortunately, I had forgotten that I'm a visual learner, and absolutely nothing sunk in.  I'd find myself day dreaming, while the book went on without me. I did backtrack quite a few times, but eventually gave up. 

So my advice is to try an inexpensive one and see how you like it.  If you're an auditory learner, it might be perfect for you.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Heck yay! I love audio books.  Especially when I'm on the subway and I'm too tired to focus my eyes, I can still get some 'reading' done with those. I'm a visual person anyway, so I have my own little movie inside my head. LOL! I've been with audible for a few years, but prior to that I would do the library disc thing.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I love audiobooks. LOVE LOVE LOVE them. I tend to follow both authors and favorite narrators; sometimes knowing a narrator read something makes me want to try it. Juliet Stevenson, Patrick Tull, Timothy West, Simon Prebble are my current favorites. All British, but I tend to favor 19th century British literature. If you're a Dr Who fan, pick up one of the books read by David Tennant and prepare to laugh your hinder off. He's freaking hilarious.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

A yay from me, I love audiobooks! I listen on my ipod & always have an audiobook in progress. I listen every time In driving alone, even on short drives.... while cooking, doing housework, walking the dogs, raking the lawn, painting walls, etc. It makes monotonous chores so much more pleasurable & go by quickly!


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

Like others, I find audiobooks to be great. I used to have a long commute to work (45 minutes each way) and I was able to go through several books in a short amount of time. I check mine out from the local library, however, and still listen to them quite a bit.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

laa0325 said:


> I read whenever I can, so driving on a long car trip feels like wasted time. Audio books sounded perfect for this, so I bought one before a 4-hour trip. Unfortunately, I had forgotten that I'm a visual learner, and absolutely nothing sunk in. I'd find myself day dreaming, while the book went on without me. I did backtrack quite a few times, but eventually gave up.
> 
> So my advice is to try an inexpensive one and see how you like it. If you're an auditory learner, it might be perfect for you.


Does anyone have some suggestions on an easy one to start with? I tried a Janet Evanovich, but I found myself completely unfocused. I can learn in a lot of different ways, but I do find myself listening and reading at the same time sinks in the most. I guess since it's been so long since storytime back in grade school, that it's a weird concept to listen to someone read me a book, unless I'm concentrating really hard.


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

Annie said:


> Does anyone have some suggestions on an easy one to start with? I tried a Janet Evanovich, but I found myself completely unfocused. I can learn in a lot of different ways, but I do find myself listening and reading at the same time sinks in the most. I guess since it's been so long since storytime back in grade school, that it's a weird concept to listen to someone read me a book, unless I'm concentrating really hard.


Maybe you could try shorter works first, like short fiction?

There's the -Pod family of podcasts (Escape Pod, PodCastle, and PseudoPod for Science Fiction, Fantasy, and Horror respectively) and it's free. I know one of their criteria is that the story should "translate" well to being read, which that should be a plus.


----------



## JBarry22 (Dec 12, 2011)

I only like audiobooks for long car rides, and mostly for non-fiction. I feel like I'm learning, listening to a lecture or something. Since I'm a nerd, I like that.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Annie said:


> Does anyone have some suggestions on an easy one to start with? I tried a Janet Evanovich, but I found myself completely unfocused. I can learn in a lot of different ways, but I do find myself listening and reading at the same time sinks in the most. I guess since it's been so long since storytime back in grade school, that it's a weird concept to listen to someone read me a book, unless I'm concentrating really hard.


Two that my husband always raves about: Ready Player One, its read by Wil Wheaton and he loved listening to William Shatner's autobiography because Shatner read it. He's also enjoyed the narrators for Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series and Jim Butcher's Dresden Files. There are alot of characters in Jordan's work, I have a hard enough time keeping everyone straight reading it. lol

Oh, and one to probably avoid: George R.R. Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series. We love the series, don't get me wrong. But each chapter is a different characters POV and he said it takes a while before he realises whose POV it has changed to.


----------



## JBarry22 (Dec 12, 2011)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Two that my husband always raves about: Ready Player One, its read by Wil Wheaton and he loved listening to William Shatner's autobiography because Shatner read it.


Shatner read his own autobiography? That's awesome!


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Annie said:


> Does anyone have some suggestions on an easy one to start with? I tried a Janet Evanovich, but I found myself completely unfocused. I can learn in a lot of different ways, but I do find myself listening and reading at the same time sinks in the most. I guess since it's been so long since storytime back in grade school, that it's a weird concept to listen to someone read me a book, unless I'm concentrating really hard.


The most engaging audiobook I ever listened to was "The Help". It is long, but it goes so quickly because the production value is high.

I also enjoyed "The Thirteenth Tale" in audiobook format.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

busy91 said:


> The most engaging audiobook I ever listened to was "The Help". It is long, but it goes so quickly because the production value is high.
> 
> I also enjoyed "The Thirteenth Tale" in audiobook format.


Hmmm... The Help is on my wish list, but I haven't gotten around to it. Maybe I can find an audiobook for it.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Oh, and one to probably avoid: George R.R. Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series. We love the series, don't get me wrong. But each chapter is a different characters POV and he said it takes a while before he realises whose POV it has changed to.


I actually loved George R.R. Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series on audio, listened to every one of them! Some of my other favorite audiobooks...

Harry Potter series by J.K. Rowling
The "In death series" by J.D. robb
Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon
Amelia Peabody series by Elizabeth Peters 
The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society by Annie Barrows, Mary Ann Shaffer 
Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden 
The Pillars of the Earth series by Ken Follett 
The Thirteenth Tale by Diane Setterfield 
The Winter Sea by Susanna Kearsley 
The Kitchen House by Kathleen Grissom 
Rainwater by Sandra Brown
Skeletons at the Feast by Chris Bohjalian
Fall of Giants by Ken Follett


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't like ISOIAF in audiobook. Roy Dotrice is a fine actor, but I didn't care for him in this performance. It grates, so I don't listen.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I got into audiobooks after befriending a narrator, but I still don't listen to many of them--and NEVER on the Kindle. I use Audible, and the Audible book on my iPhone. That way, I can plug it in or AirPlay or Bluetooth stream the sound to real speakers in the house or car. I tend to use them on the treadmill or while doing chores the most.

I'm currently listening to Kevin Hearne's Iron Druid books. Finished the first two and am now on _Hammered_. I've read them already, so in a way, they're nice background noise.

Hubby listens to more of them than I do; fiction and non fiction, often on his commute. He also uses Audible and the Audible app.


----------



## DH_Sayer (Dec 20, 2011)

I've had pretty good experiences with audio books. Most seem to take the time to find a good reader, one whose voice fits the material. Robbins reading Gatsby was pretty good. There's supposedly an Infinite Jest one coming out that I'd be very interested in checking out.


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

Nay.

I'll throw in a reason I haven't seen yet above:  I process information visually.

Most people do, but I must be more heavily skewed that way than most.  Information that is presented to me in a purely verbal fashion is hard for me to absorb.  Thus, listening to someone reading a book just doesn't stick.

Some years ago, I came across a box-load of audio books at a garage sale and picked them up for a song (and about $5).  Good authors.  Talented vocal performers.

In one ear and out the other.

Lesson learned.

Todd


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I love audiobooks and use audible.com. I will say though that listening to books is a skill. When I first started listening to audiobooks I would find my mind drifting and lose track of what was going on. It didn't take too long before I learned to really focus on the story. It might help to start with shorter fiction. If you like classic literature, I would highly recommend the free podcast on iTunes called The Classic Tales. The narrator's name is BJ Harrison and he does a great job.



busy91 said:


> The most engaging audiobook I ever listened to was "The Help". It is long, but it goes so quickly because the production value is high.


I agree that _The Help_ is one of the best books I've listened to. I also recently loved listening to _The Night Circus_. Incredible narrator.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Annie said:


> I have never listened to an audiobook before, but I'm just wondering if many of you KBers do. If so, what do you listen to it on? When do you listen to it? Why do you listen to it? I'm just curious to test it out, but I wanted to hear the opinions of others to see their reasoning behind audiobooks.


Audiobooks have their place in our society. I could cite a million samples. Like when the subway is crowded and you can't hold your book or your kindle. Yay, audios are great.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have tried so many times to do a fiction audiobook, but it just doesn't work for me at all. I have the same problem a couple of others here have. My mind starts drifting. I tried it while doing housework and at some point loading the dishwasher I noticed I hadn't paid any attention at all to the story and missed everything.

I literally have to stand still in one place and close my eyes. That is the only way I can even attempt to follow anything. Doesn't really do me any good trying to do housework like that though  

There is no way I could drive and listen to an audiobook. Music yes, but just like talking on the phone, your mind is doing something other than what you should be doing, which is driving. Scary. 

I also read a lot faster I think than a narrator talks so that too causes me to drift. It would take me weeks to finish an audiobook and I do at least a ebook every 2 days. 

Funny thing though, as a child I would listen to audio tapes for hours and hours. 

I don't know how much a difference is in where you get the audiobooks, I got the ones I tried from overdrive library as I could not afford to actually buy these things. 

Obviously if I medically needed too, as in couldn't read anymore for whatever reason, I would have to do audiobooks. I don't think I want to live my life without stories in it.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Medical. I think that's when audiobooks really became a part of my life. I was extremely ill in 2006, and audiobooks were a godsend. The familiar voice of Patrick Tull was an incredible comfort to me in those horrible days.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

drenfrow said:


> I will say though that listening to books is a skill. When I first started listening to audiobooks I would find my mind drifting and lose track of what was going on. It didn't take too long before I learned to really focus on the story.


I've dealt with this, too, probably because I am used to tuning out the radio. I don't like radio when I do something that requires concentration, family loves it blabbering at all times, so I'd just tune it out. With audiobooks, I had to remind myself at first to tune in.  But it is very easy to do, and get used to, especially when you are enjoying the story and the narration. I love a well-done audiobook.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Yay!

My caveat is, I prefer them on the iPhone / iPod so you can speed up playback. Prior to my iProducts, I use to rip audiobooks on my PC and then re-encode them at 2x or 3x for listening on my mp3 player.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

If you speed it up, wont it all sound like chipmunks?  

I shudder what that would do to Richard Armitage or Alan Rickman.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Audiobooks don't fit in with the time chunks I have available... the only time I could listen to them would be in the car, and I don't do long enough trips to warrant it. It would take months for me to finish a book that way.
> 
> And they are more expensive than printed or ebooks.
> 
> Mike


They aren't always more expensive. I have an audible membership. I paid $229 for 24 credits which works out to about $9.54 for each book. I have been buying more new releases on Audible instead of paying the $13-$17 the publishers want for new Kindle versions.

Sometimes I speed up the playback to 1.5x but I can't concentrate when it's any faster than that. 1.5 doesn't sound like chipmunks to me.

And I second ALL the books cagnes listed.


----------



## JennieCoughlin (Sep 9, 2011)

I tried it once, figuring it was a good option for the 11-hour drive to visit my parents, and it flopped. Book was good (McCullough's John Adams), narrator was good. But I'm a really visual learner, so I had trouble absorbing it. I suspect I'd get better with practice, but since I live within walking distance of work, church and my two favorite coffee shops, I'm never in the car for more than 10-15 minutes at a time, if that. Plus, I read freakishly fast (read and live-blogged the last HP in 4 hours), so there's very little incentive for me to listen to them around the house because most books take me less than two hours to read.


----------



## Alohamora (Nov 28, 2011)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Medical. I think that's when audiobooks really became a part of my life. I was extremely ill in 2006, and audiobooks were a godsend. The familiar voice of Patrick Tull was an incredible comfort to me in those horrible days.


I absolutely love listening to Patrick Tull read. I really enjoyed listening to the Brother Cadfael series, which is the type of book I'd enjoy in any format. But, I also got through several of the Patrick O'Brien books (not my usual genre at all) because of Tull's narration.

I listened to a lot of audio books back when I had a longer commute. But I've sort of fallen out of the habit these days.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I love the IDEA of Audiobooks, because I think reading aloud is a special art.  Having said that, though, I must admit that I just can't get into them.  Once at a red light I felt quite envious of the guy in the car next to mine because he was listening to Harry Potter on his cd player.  (It was summer, and I heard the narration through our open windows).  I thought "Wow, that's really cool that this twenty-something guy is listening to Harry Potter."

But somehow that never translates into me listening. Maybe it's because I'm always watching tv.  

Julia


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

Atunah said:


> If you speed it up, wont it all sound like chipmunks?
> 
> I shudder what that would do to Richard Armitage or Alan Rickman.


Depends on the speed. (Sometimes I hit the 1.5x speed by accident on my iPod) You lose a lot of the nuances though.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I agree that listening to books is an acquired skill for most.  I only purchase books I have read already so if my mind drifts, or I fall asleep, no problem.


----------



## JA_Paul (Jun 23, 2010)

I like listening to audiobooks. I enjoy the professional actors inflecting their voices to change with the characters and their emotions. I admit that it took me some time to get used to listening to audiobooks as I found myself having to replay a section because I lost focus. With my phone its easy to hit the 'back 30 seconds' button.  Now I don't have to do that as much beacuse I think listening to audiobooks has helped me to become a better listener!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

JA_Paul said:


> I think listening to audiobooks has helped me to become a better listener!


I totally agree. In our world of constant stimulation from so many sources, it's nice to really focus on the listening. I also love it because having the story read to you can make it come alive and it's nice to keep up the tradition of oral story telling.


----------



## JA_Paul (Jun 23, 2010)

drenfrow said:


> I also love it because having the story read to you can make it come alive and it's nice to keep up the tradition of oral story telling.


YES! I've often thought of the audiobook readers/actors as old fashion storytellers. The one difference is they are given the script to the story versus conjuring it up from memory.

I first got my preteen son hooked on reading by introducing him to audiobooks. He would listen and follow along in the book. Now he reads more without the audiobooks. His favorite is to use the Kindle touch. He uses it so much I had to get him one of his own for Christmas.


----------



## JA_Paul (Jun 23, 2010)

I forgot to mention that we listen to audiobooks on long family trips. The hard part is agreeing on which books. Usually the youngest gets his way. Fortunately we all have the same love for adventure including mom!


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

I probably listen to audiobooks more than I read -- driving, walking, etc. I think that in some ways a a book is a book -- a bad narrator can't really ruin a good book, and can't make a bad book good. Listened to or read, they reside in your memory in the same way.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

I love them but they are getting harder to find on audiocassette for the car!


----------



## B Regan Asher (Jun 14, 2011)

Jon Olson said:


> a bad narrator can't really ruin a good book, and can't make a bad book good. Listened to or read, they reside in your memory in the same way.


Jon, I agree that a good narrator can't make a bad book good, but I have heard a bad narrator ruin a good book.

I have listened to many, many audio books in the car and I thoroughly enjoyed them there. At home I prefer to read myself, without the interpretation of the narrator. In a way an audio book is a little like a movie. The narrator interprets the book through his delivery, even if there are no sound effects. If a bad actor can ruin an otherwise good movie, so can a bad narrator ruin a good book.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Our Cd player konked out.  We replaced it with a Sony.  It hes aux in and usb so now we listen to mp3 books.  We can also play our fire back via usb. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scottnicholson said:


> I love them but they are getting harder to find on audiocassette for the car!


You can got a cheap mp3 player and a cassette adapter and play them through your car speakers. I did this until I got a new car last month. Now the new van a USB hub and an aux port.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Audiobooks for me are an option as I'm not a big music listener and talk radio (sports/politics) can get old. They're excellent choices for long road trips and I often listen to audiobooks (novels) on the way home from work.

A lot depends on the reader (voice talent). Normally I listen to audiobooks I've read. Of course, one of the best I've come across is The Chronicles of Amber series, by Roger Zelazny, as they're narrated by Roger Zelazny himself. He does an excellent job, and who would get the voices, tone, inflection and emontion better?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> You can got a cheap mp3 player and a cassette adapter and play them through your car speakers. I did this until I got a new car last month. Now the new van a USB hub and an aux port.


That's how I listen in my car... I use my ipod with an inexpensive cassette adapter & it works out very well!


----------



## davidreichart (Mar 20, 2011)

Audiobooks were a lifesaver for me. I had a torn retina, had to have surgery; the doctor told me he was going to put a bubble in my eye and that I would have to keep my head facing down, parallel to the ground for a week. I told him I couldn't do that. "Yes,you can," he said, and he suggested I get some audio books. So I slept with my head face down between two pillows, leaving a space for my nose, got up walked, head down, to a table, rested my head on a sofa pillow and listened to books all day. It's the only thing that got me through. And, guess, what? I got hooked on them, which was pretty cool because I was a truck driver, spent all day in an 18-wheeler. It made me wonder why I hadn't been listening to them all along, not only for entertainment but for education.

Get an audiobook the next time you go on a long trip. Or spend some time in your recliner, away from the TV, for an hour or so every day for a while. I found that the reader's voice was often a very positive part of the experience. For example, the English woman who reads most of the Thomas Hardy novels helps you imagine you are back in the British countyside walking down a path late on a summer night. Just as much a part of the experience is Will Patton's world-weary and somewhat haunting Southern accent in James Lee Burke novels. In those  cases, I'd rather listen than read.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

>David - Wow, what a story. Suggesting audiobooks was an excellent idea, I can see how they'd pulled you through that difficult time. Thank you for sharing.

We listen to audiobooks on the road, too.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

We really like the reader for Sue Grafton (Kay? ?).  She changes her voice for each character.

Maybe I'm just dumb, but I think that there's a learning curve to acquire the ability to listen to an audio book.  We only listen on trips.  I hate it when I lose focus and have to go back.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Light (Dec 25, 2011)

I love audiobooks!  I must admit, though, that I haven't listened to any in a while.  Normally they're helpful for passing time at work and when I'm laying in bed at night.  The latter situation sometimes requires me to backtrack several minutes the next time I listen because I wasn't paying attention, but I find it's a good way to fall asleep.  I listen to a ton of podcasts, so I suppose I was used to listening to narratives and different voices by the time my first audiobook came along.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

Has to be Yay, big time. When large print still doesn't cut it because a reader's vision is so bad, or sadly if they are 100% blind, then barring being read to, which may or may not appeal, or using brail, which may not be something all wish to try, then that leaves the audio book. Plus - the flexibility of these is something to be appreciated. It may be that instead of reading, you fancy lying back on the couch, or even on the lounger in the garden and listening rather than reading. So yes, these are a must and perhaps the catalogue of these should be greatly extended.

John


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

I love audiobooks, esp. at the day's end, when my eyes have just had it. Or while doing housework, driving, etc. Typically, I only buy what I really, really want, esp. if gearing up for a trip.

However, library sales still have those cassette tapes which are good, too and I stock up on whatever I can.

There are times when I truly wish I had some acting ability, and a voice to go with it as I'd love to podcast, or read my own. The price of having one done is mountainous.


----------



## ChristopherValle (Dec 28, 2011)

I listened to Richard Dawkins' "The God Delusion" on audiobook. I have to say it was very enjoyable.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

I love the medium. Sometimes you have to get past the voices that you didn't see the characters having, but if you've never read the book before, it can be an easier time.

If you have decent stretches of time to listen, I'd say go for it. If you plan on doing it often, an Audible.com subscription may be in order. If it's more "10 minutes here, 15 minutes the next day," and that sort of thing, the print/ebook version would probably be better.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I listen to audio books as most people do, on road trips. When I go pick up my daughter at college it works out great...although depending on the narrators voice it can make me sleepy while driving on the highway! In that case I have to switch back to the radio of course. But my favorite time to listen to audio books is when I am crafting, like cross stitching. I feel that I am getting a lot more done that way.  I listened to the first 3 Harry Potter books this way. Made me want to craft just so I could hear the books!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nay.

I don't have the attention span to sit and listen to an audiobook and I don't want to listen while doing other things as then I won't get as much out of them as the book only has part of my attention.

Plus I just enjoy reading and enjoying the language etc.


----------

